# 9 m/o GSD x Lab, do you think her ears will go up?



## Kaona (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm not really bothered either way, her ears can do whatever they want lol. They go up and down a bit and when she was about 4 months she had one pretty much up but it didn't last for long. Do you guys think her ears will go up or is it unlikely at her age? Just curious!


----------



## pblossom (Mar 19, 2013)

If they are not up by now Id guess they probably wont go up


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

If mixed with a lab probably not, but there might be times when they perk up every now and then.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Biosphere (Jul 14, 2013)

Our puppy is a shep/lab mix at 5 months now and his ears are still floppy. We asked our vet and she said odds are they won't. She pointed out the ends of his ears are curved more like a labs, rather then the point sheps have. And while there's still a small chance they might stand, most mixes she's seen with the curve don't.

I think he looks cuter with his floppy ears anyways.


----------



## Zima (Apr 13, 2013)

A lot of people say ours is a lab x gsd mix but we dint know for sure but she looks part lab. Her ears stood up at 2 and a half months. Yours might you just never know. From what our vet said when zimas ears were floppy that they have seen dogs take 9 months for their ears to go up. Heres a pic 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

